# Question regarding cloud storage



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

With the smaller storage space of these tablets, and because of me ordering the 8gb due to money restraints, I will be looking into using cloud storage.

I've never used cloud storage with my android devices, so I just had a few questions regarding it.

Are you able to store apps, such as larger games, in the cloud and run them from the cloud?

Which cloud services would you recommend?

Is it easy to transfer files back and forth to/from the cloud?

Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Games, no. For one thing, performance would be horrible, and for another, games just won't function that way.

Dropbox is good, but the free (initial) storage limit is only about 2GB. Box is good as well, and it's initial limit is 50GB.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

n0waybak said:


> With the smaller storage space of these tablets, and because of me ordering the 8gb due to money restraints, I will be looking into using cloud storage.
> 
> I've never used cloud storage with my android devices, so I just had a few questions regarding it.
> 
> ...


As stated above me no on the games part. As far as cloud based stuff I like dropbox the best for holding my files but Box is good as well. With drop box and even Google Drive it is extremely simple to upload files there. Also their apps allow you to export the files from the cloud to your device pretty quickly if you ever need them on the device again. Cloud stuff is great so long as you have a good connection so I think you will be happy. I personally ordered the 16GB just because I wanted to make sure I had lots of room for games and apps. The 8GB version has 6GB or usable space so the 16GB should have 14GB, plenty for me on a tablet.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

just to clarify, you can store games (and any apk) in the cloud, you just can't run them from the cloud. I have about a dozen game installers stored in my Google Drive from Humble Bundle sales, that have just been waiting for me to get a tablet.


----------



## kevin11189 (Apr 26, 2012)

One big space saver that I use is Google Music's ability to keep all my music in the cloud. I believe you can have 20,000 songs and it's free. Documents and things like that are good to use Google Drive for. Also, there are some image cloud options such as Google+ and Dropbox. Apps and Roms are pretty much the only things I keep on my phone anymore.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

kevin11189 said:


> One big space saver that I use is Google Music's ability to keep all my music in the cloud. I believe you can have 20,000 songs and it's free. Documents and things like that are good to use Google Drive for. Also, there are some image cloud options such as Google+ and Dropbox. Apps and Roms are pretty much the only things I keep on my phone anymore.


Dot really have to worry about pictures. 

I haz no sig


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Dot really have to worry about pictures.
> 
> I haz no sig


lol unless people are into themselves a lot.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol unless people are into themselves a lot.


the women need space to store all those duck face pics


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

The cloud doesn't work like that, if the nexus 7 doesn't have a SD card slot than buy one that does like the Acer a100.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> Games, no. For one thing, performance would be horrible, and for another, games just won't function that way.
> 
> Dropbox is good, but the free (initial) storage limit is only about 2GB. Box is good as well, and it's initial limit is 50GB.


Box has a stupid file-size limitation. I use my 50GB of box storage purely for TiBackups.


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys!

One more question.

How about storing movies on the cloud? Would I have to transfer them over to be physically on my device before playing them? Or is there any way I could watch them without doing that?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Well...possibly? Depending on the file size? I just streamed (Dropbox) a 12MB and a 129MB video file I had uploaded from my camera...so yeah, maybe. If it's a full 1080p rip, maybe not.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dropbox added movie streaming in one of their recent updates, but I'm not sure what the limitations are. I believe it's for ICS and up, but I'm not sure if there is a filesize limit or if it only works with certain codecs etc.


----------



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

this sounds promising...android app coming soon..

http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/sync-and-share-photos-videos-and-music-across-web-windows-ios/#more-125400


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

n0waybak said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> One more question.
> 
> How about storing movies on the cloud? Would I have to transfer them over to be physically on my device before playing them? Or is there any way I could watch them without doing that?


Check out the thread I made for cloud strraming, people had some good answers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

n0waybak said:


> Thanks for the responses guys!
> 
> One more question.
> 
> How about storing movies on the cloud? Would I have to transfer them over to be physically on my device before playing them? Or is there any way I could watch them without doing that?


I don't store movies on the cloud, but I do stream them directly from my PC using TVersity. Simple to set up and to stream outside your home network, all you need is to open the necessary port and your external IP.

It's fast too, I streamed the movie Fright Night to my Asus Transformer while on a bus to DC. Was tethering using my GNexus and it was smooth as butter. I've also been streaming Weeds to my iPad while at home.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm probably gonna use a whole array of cloud services, but each one would be for a different purpose. The 5GB from Google Drive might be my main though - the 20000 song space is ideal for me but Google Music still isn't available where I am so here's hoping they do something about it soon.

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

android17 said:


> I'm probably gonna use a whole array of cloud services, but each one would be for a different purpose. The 5GB from Google Drive might be my main though - the 20000 song space is ideal for me but Google Music still isn't available where I am so here's hoping they do something about it soon.
> 
> Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


Regardless of where you are in the world you can get Google Music working. By working I mean you can upload your songs. You will not be able to purchase them from the Play store AFAIK.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my question... I want to backup my nandroids... which cloud service will let you upload an entire folder? I tried box, drive, and drop box....but each one only lets you upload individual files, not entire folders. Also, box said my files were too large.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

@mentose457

Yeah I heard something about that but I thought nothing could really be done unless I had some sort of proxy set up. I might look into it more now that you mention it - so long as I can move away from iTunes and since Google have that service which should allow iTunes bought songs to be transferred I'll be more than happy

Sent from my Defy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

dspcap said:


> Here's my question... I want to backup my nandroids... which cloud service will let you upload an entire folder? I tried box, drive, and drop box....but each one only lets you upload individual files, not entire folders. Also, box said my files were too large.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The web version of Drive will allow you to upload a folder.

I haz no sig


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

dspcap said:


> Here's my question... I want to backup my nandroids... which cloud service will let you upload an entire folder? I tried box, drive, and drop box....but each one only lets you upload individual files, not entire folders. Also, box said my files were too large.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I believe titanium Media Sync (something like that, same dude that does Titanium Backup)will sync folders across devices and the cloud. I haven't used it in a while ago I'm not sure if it supports Box or Drive (I'm sure it does ). Only thing is that it's like $4 and I found it a little hard to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

